# Detailingworld™ Review WoWo’s Dry Shampoo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review WoWo's Dry Shampoo *

Thank you to Fraser who sent out a Full sized bottle to try along with some other products to be reviewed

Check out Wowo's https://www.wowos.co.uk/

*Introduction:* Shampoo to aid the drying of vehicle

*The Product:*

What the manufacturer says - 
Chances are you haven't used a shampoo quite like Wowo's Dry Shampoo before. Lather up the body and on rinsing the car's surface will sheet water beautifully, self drying the majority of the surface. Give it a few days and watch it switch to a beautiful beading finish. Voila
The Instructions for Use 
Instructions-
1.Give the bottle a good shake.
2. Put a good squirt of shampoo into the bottom of a clean bucket. If you want to be exact about it, 1-2 capfuls per litre of water should be pretty soapy.
3. Make sure the car has been rinsed all over with a hose / power hose or precleaned with a snowfoam or prewash.
4. start at the top and work your way down using a good quality wash mitt.
5. Don't allow a washed panel to dry. If it is sunny wash a panel and rinse immediately.
6. Rinse car and watch it dry itself

The product arrived really well packaged in a Bespoke Box along with several other products, the labelling is top quality and instructions precise. A good looking product. It's a purple colour shampoo with a pleasant smell ( violet parmas springs to mind) 

*The Method:*

Following the instructions I added 8 capfuls of Shampoo to around 8 litres of water 


The shampoo frothed up well leaving this ready to wash the car 


The car was not that dirty but the Shampoo had good cleaning ability where they was dirt on the lower panels and the Lubricity of the shampoo made the mitt slide across the car very easily - I would say one of the slickest Shampoo I have used .

During the wash Phase




So Coming to rinsing the product - It Rinsed very easily with a Jet wash nothing left clinging but I didn't see it sheet as much maybe I was expecting although that could be down to my "secret protection" that I have on the car that doesn't really allow much to stick but it certainly helped with the rinsing stage as can be seen below.





*Price:*
£10.99 for 500ML 
It can be brought from WoWo's Direct 
https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-dry-shampoo/

*Would I use it again?:*
Yes I would use again - I Think this would also make a great Clay Lube diluted down.

*Conclusion:*
The Shampoo Smells great and feels very slick underhand , Does a good job of cleaning , I didn't get the expected drying effect but this is down to my protection as on another other test car it did seem to help with rinsing and left less water on the car. Yet to see if the beading part works.
A good all round shampoo .

***** Been advised by the manufacturer that your coating can effect the drying process but if the last thing used will help with water spotting

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good review Whizzer! How was the suds to panel transfer & how much do you reckon you used? 

I planned on using 25ml in my bucket for when I test the Wax Shampoo, usually what I go with for all Shampoos.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Good review Whizzer! How was the suds to panel transfer & how much do you reckon you used?
> 
> I planned on using 25ml in my bucket for when I test the Wax Shampoo, usually what I go with for all Shampoos.


Suds to panel was good - I used 8 Capfuls so would imagine around 35ml


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Whizzer! Really can't wait to try what I have out, just need some time to myself & a dry day


----------

